

DuckDuckGo in Firefox - drewvolpe
https://duck.co/blog/firefox

======
drewvolpe
It's surprising in hindsight that DDG ended up being an option in iOS before
Firefox.

------
sbarg
Excellent, that adds a certain legitimacy to DDG.

